# Absolutely nothing



## aussiejohn (Dec 27, 2020)

I have been married to a Chinese Woman since April 2018 and at first things were terrific now when the subject of sex comes up she has a bad back and when I say we don't have sex anymore I mean any kind of sex nothing. I am probably answering my own question here but she has got her visa now so she could not care less but I am just trying to draw on others experience before I resort to a lawyer, any ideas?


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

aussiejohn said:


> I have been married to a Chinese Woman since April 2018 and at first things were terrific now when the subject of sex comes up she has a bad back and when I say we don't have sex anymore I mean any kind of sex nothing. I am probably answering my own question here but she has got her visa now so she could not care less but I am just trying to draw on others experience before I resort to a lawyer, any ideas?


I am assuming this was some kind of "mail order bride" or some other long distance correspondence type of thing? I have no experience personally, but do know a guy in a similar situation,(his was with a woman from Russia or maybe Ukraine)? I don't remember....but he dealt with the same thing you are....

I think you got your answer, buddy....These are the obvious pitfalls of these situations...sounds like she got what she needed and now the dog and pony show is over...I wouldn't have sex with her or even try at this point, because if she gets pregnant, then you are really screwed...Of course I can't say for sure, but it does sound like it...

Live and learn...


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't know what the laws are where you live, but in the US, you could get an annulment based on fraud, assuming you didn't agree to marry her knowing it was so she could obtain a visa.


----------



## AGoodFlogging (Dec 19, 2020)

Yep sounds like you got played. If it is too good to be true then it probably is. You need to get some legal advice.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

You did answer this yourself.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

If she wants to bring her "brother" over for a visit, don't fall for it...


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

aussiejohn said:


> I am just trying to draw on others experience before I resort to a lawyer, any ideas?


Drawing on other's experience is a good idea, but probably not too many of us have experience. Go to lawyer. Make sure lawyer has experience with immigration and has had clients who were sucker-punched like you.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

I don’t know how you guys fall for these kind of long distance marriages with people from these countries where it’s hard to know if they love you or your passport


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

marcy* said:


> I don’t know how you guys fall for these kind of long distance marriages with people from these countries where it’s hard to know if they love you or your passport


Happens a lot, especially with 40+ males who aren't attractive to resident females. I had a number of colleagues when working who went for the mail-order bride thing from Philippines/Korea/Ukraine/Russia/Eastern Europe/South America. Any hell hole where people are trying to escape by any means. And, usually the women are gorgeous, so the "mark" thinks somehow he has hit the jackpot. Same story for ALL of my acquaintances as the OP story. Once green card obtained, the women exited the "relationship". Tried to advise several men of where things would go, but for some reason they never listened.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Rus47 said:


> Happens a lot, especially with 40+ males who aren't attractive to resident females. I had a number of colleagues when working who went for the mail-order bride thing from Philippines/Korea/Ukraine/Russia/Eastern Europe/South America. Any hell hole where people are trying to escape by any means. And, usually the women are gorgeous, so the "mark" thinks somehow he has hit the jackpot. Same story for ALL of my acquaintances as the OP story. Once green card obtained, the women exited the "relationship". Tried to advise several men of where things would go, but for some reason they never listened.


I am from Eastern Europe and would never do that, but please don’t do it. Don’t be that desperate. There very nice girls in those countries, my country, but most of girls who you find through internet are the gold diggers.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

aussiejohn said:


> I have been married to a Chinese Woman since April 2018 and at first things were terrific now when the subject of sex comes up she has a bad back and when I say we don't have sex anymore I mean any kind of sex nothing. I am probably answering my own question here but she has got her visa now so she could not care less but I am just trying to draw on others experience before I resort to a lawyer, any ideas?


She used you and my guess is you had an inkling because some things are too good to be true. Just get a divorce, pronto, and date people you understand their backgrounds and beliefs to avoid this in the future. Don't sell yourself for sex, like she did.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

marcy* said:


> I am from Eastern Europe and would never do that, but please don’t do it. Don’t be that desperate. There very nice girls in those countries, my country, but most of girls who you find through internet are the gold diggers.


My family is from Eastern Europe and I've been told that the women who get involved in this kind of thing are the ones who are not considered very good catches over there.

The good catches get snapped up by local men, so I guess it's a good match in that low quality men over here get low quality women over there.

Is this your understanding as well?


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

lifeistooshort said:


> My family is from Eastern Europe and I've been told that the women who get involved in this kind of thing are the ones who are not considered very good catches over there.
> 
> The good catches get snapped up by local men, so I guess it's a good match in that low quality men over here get low quality women over there.
> 
> Is this your understanding as well?


Yes true. Most of these girls are the ones who have done nothing with their life. Who are looking for an easy way to make money. Always looking for a boyfriend to support them financially, and they don’t even care if he is married or no.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She won’t be interested again in you until she decides she wants to move her family over to your place.

How do men fall for this stuff ?


----------

